# Self Recovery Practice



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright guys, it's time to talk about safety. As the summer season quickly closes in on us, we all want to know that we know how to safely get back into our kayaks in the event of a mishap. Jason Russel and myself have decided to get together with whoever wants to meet us to practice getting back in our kayaks. We have decided on going to the Willoughby Bay boat ramp right at the base of the Hampton Roads Bridge Tunnel on the Norfolk side and meeting there at noon. After we all get plenty soaked, I'm sure there will be a bunch of us looking to go fishing there at that side of the HRBT for some flounder, croaker and striper fishing. 

For anyone wanting to come out, we suggest that you bring some dry clothes, a camera (there's always something funny when someone is getting back in a kayak), fishing gear and something to eat.

Post up here if you feel like coming out. We would be happy to have you and would love to be able to teach you something that might save your life.

Even if you've flipped your kayak and gotten back in before, it's always a good time to remember how to do it and possibly help out with teaching someone who doesn't know how to.

If you need directions or any info on the event feel free to give me a call at 757-268-9684.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

This should be a good time had by all who attend.

Here is a link to last years get together along with info on the things we try to leach and improve uppon.

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-...p-Norfolk-VA&highlight=Self+Recovery+Practice

We practiced and then fished. If you all want, we can bring some food, lunch meat, sodas... practice, eat then fish. We are open to suggestions.

Like Chris has stated, if you need directions or info on the event feel free to give me a call at 757-754-2003

If by some chance the weather is not on our side we will reschedule. We will wait till the time comes closer though


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

I realized that I didn't put the date in the original post. Just to clarify, we're doing it Saturday May 21st.


----------



## saltrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

Wish I could make it but its the same day as Yak Attacks Fish for Charity Tournament.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Come on out folks. This will be a good chance to meet new people, learn or share your self recovery skills and do some good old fishing afterwards. If you're nervous about looking funny or not being able to get back into your kayak, this is the perfect scenario to get out and learn how to be safe. 

Luckily when I went in the drink a few weeks ago for the first time on accident, I had gone to a self recovery practice put on by some Pier and Surf guys and was more than confident that I could get back into my boat and be safe. This is knowledge that you really never know how valuable it is until you have to use it.


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Sorry I won't be able to make it although it sounds like a great idea.

Does anyone know of a youtube video or something similar showing the "proper technique" ?


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Look up ComeOnFish here on P&S. He is the one that taught me the techniques. I know he has a few videos of it somewhere on this forum.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I'll be at the HOW yackattack tournament also. Hope you have it another time.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

NEW DATE!!

We decided to reschedule this due to the HOW tournament being the same day. It will be at the same place at the same time, just a different date. Hopefully this will allow more people to show up.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Crap! I did it again. It will be the following weekend, the 28th.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry guys. This event is cancelled due to a lack of interest. Mod, please close.


----------

